# Best wood burner for a 40x60 farm shop?



## farmking (Jan 24, 2009)

I need to purchase a new furnace for my shop. My LP hanging heater went on the blink and cant be fixed. Which wood burning furnace would heat a 40x60 shop quickly as I only heat it when I'm out there working. A new LP unit costs about a thousand dollars.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 24, 2009)

If you are used to using the LP setup, then just get another new one. You'll be ahead in money and time. If your shop lacks insulation, then budget that in for the future and you will be better off. 

A woodburning furnace for that space, depending on insulation value is going to cost more than $1,000, plus the chimney and related time/costs.


----------



## AOD (Jan 24, 2009)

Probably something like a Yukon Super Jack, around $1600. A big Blaze King stove would go a long ways to keeping your shop warm.


----------



## coog (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree with Woodchk.A wood burner is great to supplement a gas furnace in a shop, but they take too long to warm it up for those unplanned visits you will have to make.Sounds like a lot of dough for a hanging furnace, but I haven't priced them lately.I knew a furnace guy that would take used house furnaces and turn them into hanging furnaces.Said they worked great.Good luck.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 25, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I give one of those double 55 gallon barrel stove kits a try. I've used them before and they do kick out the btu and have a quick start up time. Cheap too.



#1 - Fast & cheap, as long as you have a chimney, dry wood, etc -


----------



## coog (Jan 25, 2009)

http://wichita.craigslist.org/tls/1006582550.html


----------



## Techstuf (Jan 25, 2009)

A double barrel stove will heat you out of that 40 X 60 if you let it. I once built one for under $200, which includes a bottom lining of firebrick. If a guy were to install secondary tubes, he could keep an 80 x 120 comfortable.


check out this guy's setup:


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/922131/barrel_stove/



TS


----------



## J.W Younger (Jan 25, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> If you are used to using the LP setup, then just get another new one. You'll be ahead in money and time. If your shop lacks insulation, then budget that in for the future and you will be better off.
> 
> A woodburning furnace for that space, depending on insulation value is going to cost more than $1,000, plus the chimney and related time/costs.


a double barrel set up should be just the ticket. guy gave me one a few years back but my shop s 1000sf. it would run you out with small fire in it. bigger building like you got, colder climate, should work.


----------



## farmking (Jan 25, 2009)

The double barrel stove sounds like it might be the best way to go. How long do the barrels usually last? I buy my engine and hydraulic oil in 55 gallon drums and have a few empties laying around, would these work?


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 25, 2009)

I gave my BIL some barrels to make a stove,I'm guessing he's had it for 4,maybe 5 seasons.He called me last week and asked for some more,seems one of the two rotted away.


----------



## farmking (Jan 25, 2009)

beerman6 said:


> I gave my BIL some barrels to make a stove,I'm guessing he's had it for 4,maybe 5 seasons.He called me last week and asked for some more,seems one of the two rotted away.



They sure don't make um like they use to thats for sure! I use some of my 55 gallon barrels to burn trash and heck there eat out in 6 months. I guess that's the way with most things nowadays huh.


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 25, 2009)

farmking said:


> The double barrel stove sounds like it might be the best way to go. How long do the barrels usually last? I buy my engine and hydraulic oil in 55 gallon drums and have a few empties laying around, would these work?




Line the bottom with fire brick or install a grate on the bottom of the lower barrel. You do not need the top barrel, but it will increase the heat output. The door, legs and flue outlet are cast iron and should last for a very long time. I have seen them with baffles installed in the lower barrel and a oven built into the top barrel. A secondary air system would also be interesting. 

Make sure the barrels are NOT the type with the removable lids and rings. It would not be good if the end fell off during a roaring fire.

Here are some links for the kit.

http://www.vogelzang.com/barrel_stoves.htm

http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/standard-airtite-barrel-stove-kit-p-35493.html?ref=42


----------



## dustytools (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive been using a single barrel stove in my insulated 20'X30' shop for about seven or eight years now and the barrel is still in decent shape. I will more than likely replace the barrel before next winter as it is starting to feel a little "thin" on the bottom and sides. I bought the kit for the stove at TSC for around $50 or so.


----------



## Stein (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a double barrel in my shop. 1/2 of a 30x60, insulated. Heats it up in about 20 minutes. I keep it about 70 when I am working in there. Kindling and load it with 4-5 logs, let it roll for 20 minutes, shut the damper and it maintains 70* like nothing. I have a 20" fan behind it to circulate the air.

Mine is 7 years old. No sign of barrel burnout. A bit of surface rust. Still some paint on the upper barrel. I leave 6" of ash in the bottom. Shovel out to the grate about once a month. Yeah, I'm way overdue in this pic.


----------



## City Slicker (Jan 25, 2009)

*Stoves?*

Hey Guys, Most insurance companies will not cover a loss by a wood stove that is not "UL" approved. Just check with your insurance company to be sure. Hope this helps!


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 25, 2009)

farmking said:


> The double barrel stove sounds like it might be the best way to go. How long do the barrels usually last? I buy my engine and hydraulic oil in 55 gallon drums and have a few empties laying around, would these work?



Is it safe to assume you have plenty of ready to burn wood available? 


The comment about insurance is also a valid concern.


----------



## farmking (Jan 26, 2009)

wdchuck said:


> Is it safe to assume you have plenty of ready to burn wood available?
> 
> 
> The comment about insurance is also a valid concern.



I have dead trees all around the edges of my fields so I have plenty of wood that's easy accessed. Now the insurance concern has me wondering if I just hadn't go back to a hanging gas unit.


----------



## coog (Jan 26, 2009)

In Minnesota it is _illegal_ to have a woodstove in a garage.I don't know about a shop.


----------



## gruff4531 (Jan 26, 2009)

*2 barrel stove*

I currently use this 2 barrel stove to heat my parents shop. It is a 40x30 poor insulation morton building. It took about 30 minutes with a hot fire to heat it up this past weekend. 

We have used this setup for the past 2 years, one key is the fire brick on the bottom. The other is to have a lot of wood ready to burn if your shop is not insulated well.


----------

